# Recessed Lighting Location help



## cain8858 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi All, I am in the process of trying to lay out my recessed lighting. I am planning to put in 10 5 inch recessed lights in the living room. However, my wife and I are both unsure of how to place the cans. 

Option one has rows of 3,2,2,2 lights. With everything evenly spaced on a grid. Shown in gray circles.

Option two has the same 3,2,2,2 light configuration but the 2,2,2 rows are moved so that the cans do not line up with the row of 3 lights. This allows the rows of 2 cans to be centered in the open entryway to the dining area.
Shown in the gray row of 3 and the red circles.

I have also contemplated adding some spot light over the fireplace?


Ideas?

Thanks much
B


----------



## Alcarte (Jan 29, 2011)

If you choose the 4" remodeling recessed light you will have better placement options very easy install as well


----------

